# Cm hyper 412



## avichandana20000 (May 22, 2012)

Yet Another Cooler from CM

*Hyper 412*


----------



## d6bmg (May 22, 2012)

/nice..
After 212 EVo here is 412. What is with CM numbering system (i.e. where is 312)?


----------



## avichandana20000 (May 22, 2012)

perhaps double numbering rate - DNR like DDR. So it will be DNRII cooler. coool


----------



## koolent (May 22, 2012)

Lol.. That might be..

I guess this is going to be super cool with the temperatures as was the 212 .. Let's see as 212 evo proved to be the true COOLER MASTER..


----------



## coderunknown (May 22, 2012)

Hyper 212 + 1 fan = Hyper 412.


----------



## pramudit (May 22, 2012)

Sam said:


> Hyper 212 + 1 fan = Hyper 412.



factory push-pulled 212?


----------



## avichandana20000 (May 22, 2012)

a *review*


----------



## koolent (May 22, 2012)

When will I be launched and what about the price ? Eager to see


----------



## avichandana20000 (May 22, 2012)

do u find any big difference with 212 ? This one is also with one fan i think.


----------



## koolent (May 24, 2012)

212 is really a Cooler Master and could lower the temperatures by about 25 Degrees depending upon the use of it.. Pretty nice cooler..

Hopes are up with 412


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 18, 2012)

Sam said:


> Hyper 212 + 1 fan = Hyper 412.



Sure about that ?
I think its like 412s + 1 fan = 412 slim.
I am about to buy it (412 slim) and was trying to figure out whether or not to pay 500 extra (compared to 212 evo) for the *412 slim (not 412s)* ... Couldnt find detailed comparison between the two.


----------

